# (I) - Temperatura Mínima em Abril de 2011



## AnDré (29 Mar 2011 às 12:56)

Qual a Temperatura Mínima registada no mês de Abril de 2011, numa estação oficial em Portugal Continental e Ilhas?

-----------------

Outras sondagens a decorrer:

(II) Temperatura Máxima em Abril de 2011
(III) Precipitação máxima em Abril de 2011


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Mar 2011 às 13:07)

Votei no intervalo -2,1°C a -4,0°C


----------



## João Soares (29 Mar 2011 às 13:42)

O meu voto vai para o intervalo *-2,1ºC a -4,0ºC*.
Penso que rondará os -3ºC 
E a estação será Penhas Douradas ou Lamas de Mouro.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2011 às 13:44)

-0,1ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Mar 2011 às 13:57)

-2.1ºC a -4ºC...


----------



## ecobcg (29 Mar 2011 às 14:15)

-0,1ºC a -2ºC, é o meu voto!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2011 às 15:39)

-0,1ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mar 2011 às 15:41)

-0,1ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## jorge1990 (29 Mar 2011 às 15:45)

>= 2,1ºc


----------



## stormy (29 Mar 2011 às 16:04)

-2.1 a -4.0ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Mar 2011 às 17:18)

ainda vamos ter muito frio em abril


----------



## dahon (29 Mar 2011 às 17:55)

-2,1ºC a -4,0ºC


----------



## Geiras (29 Mar 2011 às 20:11)

-0,1ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## David sf (29 Mar 2011 às 21:28)

-2,1 ºC a -4 ºC, lá para o meio do mês.


----------



## vinc7e (29 Mar 2011 às 22:57)

-0,1ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## MSantos (29 Mar 2011 às 23:13)

Ainda vamos ter frio... *2,1ºC a -4,0ºC*


----------



## iceworld (29 Mar 2011 às 23:43)

-0.1º a -2º


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Mar 2011 às 00:13)

-0,1ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## vitamos (30 Mar 2011 às 09:40)

-0,1 a -2ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Mar 2011 às 12:42)

Deixei o meu voto entre -0.1 e -2.0 C


----------



## AndréFrade (30 Mar 2011 às 16:12)

-2,1 ºC a -4 ºC


----------



## N_Fig (30 Mar 2011 às 20:59)

0ºC a -2ºC


----------



## Thomar (31 Mar 2011 às 22:43)

*-2,1ºC a -4,0ºC*!


----------



## AnDré (1 Abr 2011 às 00:05)

-2,1ºC a -4,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2011 às 00:18)

A minha opção recai sobre o intervalo de valores compreendido entre os *-2,1ºC* e os *-4,0ºC*.


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Abr 2011 às 01:58)

>= 2,1ºc.


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Abr 2011 às 05:28)

-0,1ºC a -2,0ºC


----------



## João Soares (4 Abr 2011 às 07:40)

Já estão 3 membros fora de série.

Areeiro, Madeira


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Abr 2011 às 16:43)

Administração, porque eu votei e o meu voto não aparece ?


----------



## AnDré (4 Abr 2011 às 17:05)

andres disse:


> Administração, porque eu votei e o meu voto não aparece ?



Provavelmente deverá ter ocorrido um erro quando inseriste o teu voto.
De qualquer forma, como o post em que indicas o intervalo em que votaste está dentro do intervalo de tempo em que a sondagem decorreu, o teu voto será tido em conta aquando o apurar dos resultados.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Abr 2011 às 17:58)

AnDré disse:


> Provavelmente deverá ter ocorrido um erro quando inseriste o teu voto.
> De qualquer forma, como o post em que indicas o intervalo em que votaste está dentro do intervalo de tempo em que a sondagem decorreu, o teu voto será tido em conta aquando o apurar dos resultados.



Ok, obrigado .


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2011 às 16:49)

Um mês de Abril completamente atípico, em que nenhuma EMA do Continente chegou a valores negativos. A mais próxima dos 0ºC foi Lamas de Mouro.

Foi na Madeira, em Bica da Cana, que por duas vezes se desceu abaixo dos 0ºC, situando-se o mínimo em *-0,3ºC*.

Assim, o intervalo vencedor foi: -0,1ºC a -2,0ºC.

Parabéns aos vencedores: ac_cernax, aikkoset, ecobcg, Geiras, Gil_Algarvio, iceworld, joseoliveira, Mário Barros, miguel, N_Fig, Roque, SpiderVV, vinc7e, vitamos, Z13.


----------



## duero (3 Jun 2011 às 01:27)

Hace tiempo que no entraba y hoy estuve repasando los temas.

Quería decir que en este abril tan atípico en la localidad de BALTAR (Orense) a seis kilometros de la frontera y a 7 kms de la aldea de SENDIM, a una altitud de 800 metros se bajo en dos ocasiones de los 0ºC, el día 4 de abril con -2'2ºC y el día 15 de abril con -1'6ºC.

Recordar que Baltar fica a 800 metros de altitud y Sendim fica a 1100 metros de altitud y la distancia es de 7 kms. 

ACHO QUE ES BIEN POSIBLE QUE LA ALDEA DE SENDIM SEJA A MAIS FRIA DE PORTUGAL.


----------

